# If a guy masturbates to a girl, can the girl tell?



## elWeirdo (Sep 23, 2014)

If a guy masturbates to a girl, can the girl tell?If so, what does she sense or feel?

I think she probably can tell depending on the guy's telepathic power but don't really know what exactly she senses.​


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, it is a well known fact that all women have the super PerVSPY 34CT app on their phones. They can sync it to all their photos online and track remote activity by day or week. 

Gotta love technology.


----------



## erialClaire (Jun 6, 2013)

As long as she is alive, has a movable mouth, and working vocal cords, she _can_ tell.


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

There's a quantum entanglement phenomena that occurs between the masturbator and the masturbatee.


----------



## Quality (Nov 17, 2013)

When gals masturbate to me, my left nipple tingles ever so slightly.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

If she's in the same room or hearing distance, unless very distracted, sleeping or passed out... I guess so


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Probably, girls are scary that way.

tl;dr you're fucked


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

It would explain how often I get slapped for no reason. . .


----------



## Edwins Hubble (Nov 18, 2012)

elWeirdo said:


> If so, what does she sense or feel?
> 
> I think she probably can tell depending on the guy's telepathic power but don't really know what exactly she senses.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

there's a sex and relationships forum on the site, op. i can see why people are being flippant about your question, but these are intj's you're talking to here . so if you're honestly worried, the more general forum might be a good place to re-ask. 

personally, i think it's rather nice of you to worry about whether the girl in question would be able to tell. it shows you understand there's a difference between the real person and your fantasies, and you're giving some thought to how the real person might feel about it if she did know.

ETA: if you're serious about the telepathic powers, then no. but if you're going around in real life staring at her body parts like a creep, then probably yes. as for how she might feel about it, girls are individual people. the only way you're ever going to find out for that particular girl is if you give on telepathy, tell her in the usual way, and see what she does.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Excluding the subject of telepathy from this discussion, it could be possible to tell, because a guy who masturbates to a girl who then hangs out with said girl would probably give away little signs, like looking in obvious places for a bit too long, or something like that. What you think about determines the way you behave, so it shouldn't be too hard to deduce with a little observation.


----------



## elWeirdo (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, isn't the question here whether someone can tell when you are thinking of them?


----------



## elWeirdo (Sep 23, 2014)

For instance, let's say she wears eyeglasses and you don't. If you think of her and her eyes, doesn't she feel something technically? Maybe if you do it to a girl without eyeglasses, she feels more relaxed all of a sudden? So in theory could she tell?


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

this is starting to look like either a troll or some weird creepy you-can-get-any-woman-with-just-the-power-of-your-own-mind . . . creepiness. 

if it's the latter, then: no. and get rid of the idea early before it turns you into the kind of serious card-carrying creep who really is a worry to real-life women.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Well I can usually tell because they say something along the lines of "god i just came so fucking hard to the though of you"...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I assume every girl I come in contact with has contact with her cum over me. But that's just me.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Girls know everything you know, be afraid.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Penis masturbaters walk with a distinct pigeon-toe for at least two hours after the act has been completed.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Step 1: Pay attention to how and how often he looks at you. This will tell you if he finds you attractive or not.

Step 2: Count how often he needs to go to the bathroom after you've turned your back to him. If it exceeds zero, then yes.


Alternate version: Step 1: Ask him if he masturbates to you and act really offended. If he says no, it probably means yes.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

elWeirdo said:


> If so, what does she sense or feel?
> 
> I think she probably can tell depending on the guy's telepathic power but don't really know what exactly she senses.









No. :laughing:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

It depends on her service provider. Personally I run on Verizon and, not only I'm able to tell that you did, but even when, how, duration, equipment involved and whether your mind drifted to that sub you had for lunch for about 30 seconds. Great service, too bad for all of that ringing in my ears.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

They don't seem to act differently when they see me. I have conducted this experiment on a large sample size.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Karma said:


> It depends on her service provider. Personally I run on Verizon and, not only I'm able to tell that you did, but even when, how, duration, equipment involved and whether your mind drifted to that sub you had for lunch for about 30 seconds. Great service, too bad for all of that ringing in my ears.


:shocked: You even knew about the sub :shocked: But ... Butt ... Butts that was my sub, meant only for me (my eyes and tongue only) :crying:


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They don't seem to act differently when they see me. I have conducted this experiment on a large sample size.


Of course they don't. But is that a valid argument? :shocked:


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Funniest thread ever.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes. THEY CAN SMELL YOUR CUM.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

elWeirdo said:


> *If a guy masturbates to a girl, can the girl tell?*
> 
> If so, what does she sense or feel?
> 
> I think she probably can tell depending on the guy's telepathic power but don't really know what exactly she senses.​


That thought has never crossed my mind unless someone said it to me explicitly, in which case I find it immensely flattering. When my essence infiltrates the imagination, I am a muse.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I read the thread title and thought to myself, "Oook then, I wonder how others will react." I was not disappointed.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Zuflex said:


> Of course they don't. But is that a valid argument? :shocked:


Are you trying to tell me something? I'll have you know that I have not conducted this experiment on you, your insight may be flawed.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok so here is how my trip to the grocery store today went: I woke up today feeling fantastic. I did some yoga and felt even more fantastic. I haven't felt this good in my entire life. I feel so grounded in reality that it is relieving. I conquered the depths of my greatest inner turmoils and came out on top. I am oozing with confidence. As I'm driving to the store in my incredibly tiny honda civic '92, I come to rest at a stoplight. Next to me is this big ass white truck. I look up (actually having to adjust my head because the height difference between the two vehicles is so immense) and lock eyes with this beautiful girl. Normally I look away pretty fast after locking eyes. This time, I just looked at her, and she me. After a few seconds, my heart began to pound. I panicked and looked away. She was still looking at me, this I can tell. For about 25 seconds until the light turned green. She could read my body language and understand that I looked away not out of a desire to look away, but because I panicked. I learned then that my sexual confidence is rusty due to a large amount of time passing by with no real sexual contact with another (I've been preoccupied. Not a confidence thing). I knew exactly what she was thinking. If there were no cars between us, she would have spoken to me. Hell, I would have spoken to her if she did not speak to me. But this is the beginning of the story of my trip to the grocery store. The place was packed with beautiful women. Wtf? Why were there so many people there? In the store, I locked eyes with every single beautiful girl I came near. This is something I typically do not do. I'm usually not so grounded in reality but since I've set aside some major problems, I feel secure. And each response was filled with lustful eyes. You can just see it when it happens. But you have to be confident enough to see it. One girl got a look of shock, as I did earlier, and looked away in panic. Kind of look like she shit her pants honestly. Maybe she shit her pants? Idk lol. Then I go to check out and another beautiful woman is my cashier. What is this?? Why so many? Anyway, she kept looking at me as I waited in line for the man in front of me to finish. I'm a quiet guy in person. I speak when spoken to and I never say more than is needed. So we spoke a small amount to get me through the line and when finished she looked at me with a genuine attraction and winked. This woman was significantly older than the ones I encountered previously throughout the store so she actually had confidence herself, which I greatly admired. It is clear now, now that I'm in reality, that I am highly attractive. And yes, I could easily tell if somebody if somebody is attracted simply through their eyes. The eyes reveal so much. But that first girl I'm still thinking about. I didn't have the confidence necessary to turn a simple attractive stare into something more meaningful and filled with passion. I'm disappointed yet glad, because I understand where I could use improvement. And that's the thing too... These were attractive girls giving me that response. The one not-so-attractive girl responded with shitting her pants it seemed. So really it's about the level of confidence. The more confident an individual, the more you can read through the eyes. It's almost like a game of chicken. I was beat by that one girl in that massive truck today. But I beat the others. And with the older woman, it was a mutual victory. Very nice that one was. And yeah you can safely say most people masturbate to whom they have an attractive glance at throughout the day. Hope this helps. And hope this was entertaining enough to those who read the lengthy response of my short but meaningful trip to the grocery store today.


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

@Stelliferous
So... who'd you rub one out to when you got home? Was it the cashier? 

I bet it was the cashier.:laughing:


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Masturbating to a girl? That's for when you are 13 years old in 1998, i.e. before the internet was a thing and you were too young to buy porn. Only other time I would masturbate to a girl is if I have already banged her, because then I could use that memory.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Pyogenes said:


> @_Stelliferous_
> So... who'd you rub one out to when you got home? Was it the cashier?
> 
> I bet it was the cashier.:laughing:


Lmao no I'm a demisexual. I masturbate to friends mostly.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I know.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

You know, I can always tell when a guy masturbates to me because they're like right in front of me doing it.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

The only way I could tell would be if I walked in on a guy masturbating and screaming my name while he was at it. Even then, I'd still consider the possibility that he meant some other woman with my name.
I can sometimes tell if a guy is being a bit weird towards me, but that doesn't automatically make me conclude that he's masturbated to me, since guys can get skittish for any number of reasons.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Just in case you are not kidding: no


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> Just in case you are not kidding: no


Now see, you had to go and ruin it. This was such a great thread!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

niss said:


> Now see, you had to go and ruin it. This was such a great thread!


I'm too worried that he's serious and getting all these confusing answers :blushed:


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

May be I shouldn't admit that this thread is turning me on.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you sneeze when it's happening. It's just a matter of finding out who.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> I'm too worried that he's serious and getting all these confusing answers :blushed:


You need to hang out on /r/nosleep. Then you can overcome those feelings and play along. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2lvxlw/wtf_is_going_on_in_pinal_county_arizona/


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Girls know everything you know, be afraid.


Hey wellsy... I know what you did last.... Week.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Last time she did,as she opened her wardrobe door as I was in the midst of it.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hey wellsy... I know what you did last.... Week.


What? Like the usual stuff?
Shit shower and shave?


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you trying to tell me something? I'll have you know that I have not conducted this experiment on you, your insight may be flawed.


Your data isn't valided. Surely you must understand that this is an issue in an intj forum? Or does logic no longer hit base when male masturbating is involved?

:laughing:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

FePa said:


> If she's in the same room or hearing distance, unless very distracted, sleeping or passed out... I guess so


My first reaction was this is true. After a moment I realized it was not. He may be masturbating to a monkey. I don't see how she could tell unless he says, "Oh Cheeta my darling you turn me on so" or some variation on the theme. 

Can the girl tell? Depends on the girl. The guy may want it to be private. If she tells, people would talk. We can't have that unless he gives permission.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Zuflex said:


> Your data isn't valided. Surely you must understand that this is an issue in an intj forum? Or does logic no longer hit base when male masturbating is involved?
> 
> :laughing:


Sounds like some Te nonsense. That's not oxymoron. Extroverted logic's illogic is something like "validating" my experiment.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Eudaimonia said:


> May be I shouldn't admit that this thread is turning me on.


Must... not... shamelessly... flirt... :blushed:


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Ofc. Little known fact but all females release spores upon first meeting a male, these spores enter the bloodstream and latch on to your testicles and hippocampus. The hippocampal spores check for similar neuronal firing found when thinking about the female and the testicle spores check for increased activity and if both happen at the same time the testicle spore multiplies and a bunch of these spyspores are then released when the male ejaculates. These spores then waft back to the female due to an as yet poorly understood but extremely powerful kind of biological magnetism to report their findings. #trufactz


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Okay, I have an experiment right now (Edit: as you are reading this, not as I am typing this ... I like this new distinction better ... makes it more random).
I may, or may not, be masturbating to a woman (or woman) in this thread right now (If I am, it is only woman who posted in this thread ... or who will post in this thread in the future).

So ladies:
- Am I masturbating?
- Is it to you?

The results of the experiment will be revealed sometime after someone (at least one person), anyone (males and other gender people included), replies to my post and answers my questions



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you trying to tell me something? I'll have you know that I have not conducted this experiment on you, your insight may be flawed.


Well, you said you conducted an experiment and no female acted different, but who is to say that, with knowledge, a person of the female variety would act different in a way that you would notice upon finding out that you masturbated to her.

I propose an experiment to find out.

So, three groups of women that are your age (or women you would masturbate too. Being Yoda and all, there are not a lot of people who look like you or are as old as you are, but the woman you masturbate to, we could find women around the same maturity level).
Group 1: Women you masturbate to, but don't tell
Group 2: Women you masturbate too and someone else, that they don't know, "secretly" tells them that they think you have
Group 3: Women you don't masturbate too (Control group just to see/compare how their behavior may change over time after getting to know you and to account for random thing that may happen that may affect how someone behaves towards you)
Group 4: Like Group 2, except you also don't masturbate to them

This should tell us whether or not a person, well woman, would act different enough for you to notice them upon knowledge of you masturbating to them AND, if they do, it should tell us whether or not they can tell


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, I have an experiment right now (Edit: as you are reading this, not as I am typing this ... I like this new distinction better ... makes it more random).
> I may, or may not, be masturbating to a woman (or woman) in this thread right now (If I am, it is only woman who posted in this thread ... or who will post in this thread in the future).
> 
> So ladies:
> ...


Not today or recently, but you did to me already. 
I know


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, I have an experiment right now (Edit: as you are reading this, not as I am typing this ... I like this new distinction better ... makes it more random).
> I may, or may not, be masturbating to a woman (or woman) in this thread right now (If I am, it is only woman who posted in this thread ... or who will post in this thread in the future).
> 
> So ladies:
> ...


What about: Women you masturbate to and then tell them about it?


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

@Mr._meepers

You'd also have to factor in women's subjective reaction. I'd assume that some women would find the idea of guys masturbating to them disgusting or demeaning. Other women would find the prospect incredibly hot.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure about others, but if I masturbate to a girl I know, the guilt will show up in my face and she'd know _something_ is up..or _something _was up, rather :wink:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Interesting question. If the guy is just doing it while thinking about the girl then I don't think so. However if they are texting, she might especially if he is sending some racy and obviously sexual messages then she might get the sense something. IDK. I think i've asked a guy before if he was doing it while we were talking, I don't remember all his answers everytime I asked but I think they varied. As for if the girl can telepathically guess, I don't think she can but I don't know for sure, I'll have to try this one.


----------



## MisterD (Feb 24, 2010)

It depends... Did you masturbate to Jean Grey?


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

If a man's tree fell in the woods......


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Given how often most guys masturbate, the odds are overwhelmingly in their favor. 

They can make a confident educated guess and never have to bother wasting their precious psychic energies. They can thus save such powers for more important things.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, i love the female response to this thread




Karma said:


> It depends on her service provider. Personally I run on Verizon and, not only I'm able to tell that you did, but even when, how, duration, equipment involved and whether your mind drifted to that sub you had for lunch for about 30 seconds. Great service, too bad for all of that ringing in my ears.


you have this person, who, in her head, sees most men as wide-eyed chimpanzees that idly stroke themselves intermittently while thinking about food, like: "hmmmm.... naked girl... yes, very nice... very nice indeed, but... _giant sub_?!"

you're right though Karma, sometimes it is definitely a tossup. i mean, we _are_ very simple creatures. not a whole lot really goes on up in there. it's more of a revolving script of pleasurable things we've cataloged, and we pleasure ourselves to them indiscriminately--like "old cardboard box we used to live in...? hell yeah! let's add that to the mix, make this shit real weird". 



and then there's @Animal, who's just like, "yay! oh what fun! i hope you enjoyed me being inside of you--er, your head i mean, inside of your head--i hoped you like it... it's okay, just tell your friends, cause i'll be there, too--and shortly :wink:".


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


> She could tell. Hopefully you weren't this obvious:


Ha yeah Idk what she thought because I looked away too fast. Too many things on my mind to think about her. She looked slightly disappointed. I think next time I go to the store it won't be right after a severe depression episode. Hmm maybe I'll apply to work there to meet her. She looks fun.


----------



## Jahcianna (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't mind if a guy i date tells me, but i have had strangers send me ''i masturbate with your photos''. The fb photos. With normal everyday clothes. No swimsuits, no underwear, nothing.

My advice: Even if you do it, don't overshare unless you know that the girl is very open-minded.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Jahcianna said:


> I don't mind if a guy i date tells me, but i have had strangers send me ''i masturbate with your photos''. The fb photos. With normal everyday clothes. No swimsuits, no underwear, nothing.
> 
> My advice: Even if you do it, don't overshare unless you know that the girl is very open-minded.


I masturbated to your avatar.


----------



## Jahcianna (Nov 17, 2014)

ISFJ personality at it's finest.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Jahcianna said:


> ISFJ personality at it's finest.


I'm not ISFJ.


----------



## Jahcianna (Nov 17, 2014)

What's your excuse then?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Jahcianna said:


> What's your excuse then?


He is sexually attracted to unicorns and anything that says "INTJ FE" ... He is a big fan of typing different metals, such as iron :crazy:


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Psh, they can't catch me at it. I switch between girls in the act to throw em off. Sometimes I mix in farm animals for a second, just to confuse them. 

I can sense their signals short-circuiting when I do and it turns me on even more.... omg, couldn't write that without cracking up.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Jahcianna said:


> What's your excuse then?


Excuse for what?


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

Jahcianna said:


> What's your excuse then?


O, so now we know: ISFJ's are the worst kind in masturbating at ... nothing really. :laughing:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Zuflex said:


> O, so now we know: ISFJ's are the worst kind in masturbating at ... nothing really. :laughing:


Hey I masturbate where I please. Um mentally I mean. I can't physically do that. That's disrespectful.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

Okay, time to make myself a joke! lol but really it is anonymous here... 

I had three roommates one time in my twenties and one of them was nice to me at first but became super mean after a month or so. I couldn't stand to be in his presense and once secretely went outside and shattered a plate to keep from smacking him-psycho rude to me. Anywhoo, for a long time whenever he went to bed i would feel things and sometimes think of him, it only happened after he went to his room and one of my roommates was actually my boyfriend whom I mostly was always thinking of him only.

So this went on for a while, fast forward ten years, we're roommates again, and hes rude again and the stuff starts up again....sigh
So I'm thinking how screwed up i am for feeling odd feelings sometimes when I hate his guts....well one day I'm sucking a popsicle and he walks by and i felt *something* even before i saw him and i thought 'wow i'm disfunctional'. Then he turned to me and said "suck on this"....I just sat there with that eye pop mouth open look, he smiled and laughed! You could tell he was serious though. Long story short, other than when living with him I NEVER thought of him that way.

Theres been a couple other incidents like this with me, it's been confirmed! lol
I think i'm empathic, but yea sometimes I _can_ tell...


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

sleepingnereid said:


> Okay, time to make myself a joke! lol but really it is anonymous here...
> 
> I had three roommates one time in my twenties and one of them was nice to me at first but became super mean after a month or so. I couldn't stand to be in his presense and once secretely went outside and shattered a plate to keep from smacking him-psycho rude to me. Anywhoo, for a long time whenever he went to bed i would feel things and sometimes think of him, it only happened after he went to his room and one of my roommates was actually my boyfriend whom I mostly was always thinking of him only.
> 
> ...



XD You confirmed it

/Thread :tongue:


* *





That all said, it does not sound like you and this roommate have a healthy dynamic going on. I generally don't like telling people what I think they should do when it comes to friendship and all, but from what little you said and your feelings towards him (I mean you said you hate his guts), it does not sound as though it is best for you to live with someone like that. I mean a home should feel safe and like a home and I get the feeling that you don't feel that home is so sweet there. *hugs*


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> XD You confirmed it
> 
> /Thread :tongue:
> 
> ...



OH WOW.... no no, this happened a few years ago and is not my current roommate! My roommate now, similar i guess but a different person, city, year, etc....That guy had to live with us because of a weird situation anyway. He's okay Now that I know some of the reasons he is messed up I don't know.

no no no, my other post (advise forum) is about someone else!


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

herinb said:


> That's what you think, you dirty masturbater, you.


I'm getting better and better at this! <looks both ways>


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Pyogenes said:


> @Mr._meepers
> 
> You'd also have to factor in women's subjective reaction. I'd assume that some women would find the idea of guys masturbating to them disgusting or demeaning. Other women would find the prospect incredibly hot.


No offense but are you serious? What woman in her right mind finds the idea of ANY man masturbating to her, "disgusting or demeaning"?

:shocked:


----------



## Pyogenes (Feb 12, 2014)

Chesire Tower said:


> No offense but are you serious? What woman in her right mind finds the idea of ANY man masturbating to her, "disgusting or demeaning"?
> 
> :shocked:


It is easy to forget if you hang around with predominantly sex-positive people that a large portion of the world population still views any form of sexuality as inherently shameful, immoral, and "bad". Sex for procreation is reluctantly accepted, but masturbation is particularly evil. Remember, there are still people in this world being beaten to death with rocks for adultery. There's a whole other dogmatism associated with the radical "all male sexuality is oppressive/all sex is rape" militant feminism crowd. Those people actually exist.

Now, you could certainly make the argument that these women aren't in their right mind, and I would agree with it.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

Chesire Tower said:


> No offense but are you serious? What woman in her right mind finds the idea of ANY man masturbating to her, "disgusting or demeaning"?
> 
> :shocked:


if shes upset with you..doesn't like you..


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Chesire Tower said:


> No offense but are you serious? What woman in her right mind finds the idea of ANY man masturbating to her, "disgusting or demeaning"?
> 
> :shocked:


I know who I'm gonna think about :wink:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

sleepingnereid said:


> if shes upset with you..doesn't like you..


I did say, ANY man.



Mr. Meepers said:


> I know who I'm gonna think about :wink:


:laughing:


----------

